# wiring



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Who wires their own boilers? I prefer to do my own wiring because I've noticed most electricians have no clue how to wire a boiler. I had one that the electrician wired the end switch from the taco relay box in to the 24v output on the boiler. Another electrician pulled the power for the boiler from the basement lights. Had a very confused homeowner with that one. "I have no heat or hot water but when I go downstairs to look see if the boiler is on it's all working. I go back upstairs and it stops working."
I ask because the other day my plumbing inspector showed up early and I was still wiring it. He jokingly asked when the electrician was going to show up and said the electrical inspector probably wouldn't appreciate a plumber pulling wires.
Don't get me wrong, I have no problem with leaving the wires to the electricians but most of them seem to be lacking in control wiring. I have only had one electrician that knew what he was doing but he never has the time to do them for me. I've had him look over what I've done in the past and he said all my wiring is to code.
I don't want to take work away from electricians just like I don't want them taking work away from me but if they don't know what they are doing am I really taking work away from them?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I do my own wirings on boiler installation... I have corrected many other jobs.. some had it wired when zone valves are closed and pump deadheaded.. once, connected the bx from circ pump to power feed... pump runs but boiler doesn't comes on...


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Most electricians here prefer the plumber to wire them. We even had an electrician refer us to wire another plumbers boiler that he didn't feel comfortable with the all the controls


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I used to wire my boilers, always enjoyed it to.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

I wire all my own boilers. We also service them so its good to know the wiring, but when it comes to Commercial boilers depends on the job. We wire and service but 75% of the time we have a licensed electrician do it while we pipe the boiler and burner.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

I wire all mine and enjoy doing it. My oil and gas license covers up to the fire matic. So the electrical inspector and eat my butt


----------



## Archie (Mar 5, 2014)

Ive always wired my boilers. I like hiding as much as possible behind the plywood or wall and most electricians wouldn't take the time to do it as neat as i like them. Besides i really like doing it too. In most cases the electrician knows us and is happy to let us do it.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

I try to do my own but sometimes it's not in my scope, hand over the devices and explain what I need it to do.
Rather do it myself as I am licensed to do it.


----------



## dclark (Dec 12, 2010)

BC73RS said:


> I try to do my own but sometimes it's not in my scope, hand over the devices and explain what I need it to do.
> Rather do it myself as I am licensed to do it.


The word of the day.. LICENSED


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

We also do it ourselves. Like others have said most sparkys don't know much about the controls we use.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

I have wired my own since the first time I used a "Sparky" to do it. It isn't in the cards for me to let anyone else wire it for me again. Pride and workmanship is a person to person thing.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I enjoy wiring as well. It's nice and clean work


----------

